# So how much have you spent on the hobby?



## Executor of Fruit Flies (Nov 16, 2005)

See title. Doesn't have to be just mantises. Counting supplies, feeders, the mantids themselves, and my new striped knee tarantula, I've spent $586. Yeah, I keep records. Though I hope to make some of it back when I start breeding


----------



## chun (Nov 16, 2005)

too much...


----------



## ibanez_freak (Nov 16, 2005)

Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Ian (Nov 16, 2005)

ditto


----------



## Samzo (Nov 16, 2005)

This year 1000+ and thats GBP not USD lol


----------



## nedweenie (Nov 16, 2005)

Under $500, but probably just barely when I consider everything mantid related.

The best &amp; biggest single purchase was The Praying Mantids by Frederick R. Prete, Lawrence E. Hurd, Patrick, H. Wells, and Harrington Wells (ISBN: 0-8018-61748) which set me back about $80. Excellent book. A bit on the scholarly side, but plenty of facinating info for the mantis nut.


----------



## infinity (Nov 16, 2005)

lol... can't have spent more than £250 at most... I sell the extras so that total comes down...


----------



## yen_saw (Nov 16, 2005)

About $600 since i started keeping mantis

Remember the trick to acquire more mantis is not only through buying. I have managed to breed many species and most of them are from trading oothecae and nymphs. I also received my supplies such as fruit flies culture and cages by trading with my mantis hatchling. Also check pet store around your area and see if they take your mantis for store credits. All in all, if you are able to breed mantis, you could use them to get your suplies and other mantis depending on availability. THese are just few ways to reduce cost.

I was lucky as i can find several species of mantis in Texas and also many "generous" friends overseas which helped me in selling and getting more mantids.


----------



## nickyp0 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have spent about $200 on mantids and food


----------



## Jesse (Nov 16, 2005)

I have spent a fair amount, especially a year or so back when I was really into mantids and had almost a dozen different species in culture! However I was also making $50-$300 a month selling my extras and acquired many via trade. I believe my biggest purchase was $180 worth of mantids!

My Tarantula hobby does not come close to breaking even since they are much more difficult to breed and take much longer to grow!


----------



## jandl2204 (Nov 16, 2005)

I have spent alot, my last order came to $556. All in all i have spent too much to total, but i have made alot of it back through re sale breeding and some careful planning.

Its factorising, food etc which can add up (i have fruit fly and curly wing cultures every where, breeding them is a messy affair)

Lee


----------



## Ian (Nov 16, 2005)

but, I get really frustrated when I have to right out large cheques. I hate giving large amounts of my money to people. Especially when they are rich in the first place. coughmartinfrenchcough.


----------



## worldofmantis (Nov 16, 2005)

lol ian


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2005)

Not sure really. I have so many glass aquariums its not even funny. Course 90% of them are empty right now.


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 17, 2005)

ok this should be easy i dont have much

tank/heater/soil for original mantis - £60ish

first mantid - £3.25

Heatmat for new mantids - £10ish

3 Orchid mantids - £15

Postage - £25ish

food - £10ish

TOTAL - £123.25 ish

:roll: more than i thought although postage is a complete guess but i think about right


----------



## Lan (Nov 17, 2005)

i think i've spent about $50 USD so far. it's only the beginning. :wink:


----------



## micheleinvirginia (Nov 17, 2005)

Close to $300

My son just said "Damn thats alot for a bunch of bugs".


----------



## hortus (Nov 17, 2005)

ima go with prolly 50 max but i do plan on exspanding. just not sure what im looking for yet


----------



## Joe (Nov 17, 2005)

i dont quit know how much i spent really lol probably around $2000 or more :?

Joe


----------

